# March Madness 2007



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Coming Soon...*


*For details & updates on conference titles and division standings as they head towards the MaDnEss:

Women's College Basketball- ESPN

NCAA Women's Basketball- CBS

Women's Basketball- USA Today

Women's NCAA- FOX Sports​yeah im lazy


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

_*Why are you putting information pertaining to the SWAC and not conferences like the ACC or Big 12?*_
bcuz i attend a SWAC University :biggrin:
I'll get to the "Big Tournament" when it's time.

SWAC-


> SWAC Basketball Tournament Pairings Announced
> 
> *March 4, 2007*
> 
> ...


http://swac.org/06-07/basketball/07trn_pairings0305.htm

*3/7/07*
*
SWAC*

Southern *49* Prairie View *80* 
_*doin tha 3's*_
S. Smith 31pts (PV)
Werema 10pts, 10reb (PV)
Thomas 18pts, 4ast (PV)

Huggins 13pts, 6reb (SU)
Blake 9pts, 12reb (SU)
Lewis 11pts, 6reb (SU)

Miss. Valley St.* 52* Jackson State *68*


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

SWAC Tournament
Prairie View *77* Grambling *55*

PV advances to title game and plays the winner out of Jackson State vs Arkansas Pine Bluff.

*the head coach of this team is Cynthia Cooper (for all who didn't know). They also captured their 1st SWAC title a few days ago..


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Head Coach- Cynthia Cooper...lol










Prairie View's Gaati Werema, right, blocks a shot by Jackson State's Shelita Burns, during the first half of the SWAC Conference tournament championship game, Saturday, March 10, 2007, at the Birmingham Jefferson Civic Complex in Birmingham, Ala.










Prairie View players celebrate their 68-62 victory over Jackson State in the Southwestern Athletic Conference women's basketball tournament championship game, Saturday, March 10, 2007, in Birmingham, Ala











> BIRMINGHAM, Ala. (AP) -- Candice Thomas scored 26 points to lead Prairie View A&M to a 68-62 victory over Jackson State on Saturday in the championship game of the Southwestern Athletic Conference tournament.
> 
> *Prairie View (19-13), which had never had a winning record before this season, advanced to the NCAA tournament for the first time.*
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/ncw/recap?gameId=270692296


*PV over JSU, 68-62. Yes, we win!*
Congrats:clap2:

----------------
*For MORE details & updates on conference titles and division standings as they head towards the MaDnEss:

Women's College Basketball- ESPN

NCAA Women's Basketball- CBS

Women's Basketball- USA Today

Women's NCAA- FOX Sports​


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Alright, brackets will be announced later today!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Let the madness begin...


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Heck yeah, I'm MAD...Stanford busted one quarter of my bracket!!! 

I knew they were beatable, but I am hoping my same opinion regarding OU comes to fruition...LOL.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Heck yeah, I'm MAD...Stanford busted one quarter of my bracket!!!
> 
> I knew they were beatable, but I am hoping my same opinion regarding OU comes to fruition...LOL.


i completely 4got about the womens bracket..my mens bracket is already messed up thanks to Texas, lol.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Long live the cinderella! B-G-S-U!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Long live the *Cinderella*! B-G-S-U!


Good job Bowling Green...but lets add an "s" to Cinderella and make it Cinderellas...which would also include Mississippi, Florida State, and of course Marist.

Which one of these "higher seeds" will fall first?? 
*13* Marist vs. *1* Tennessee
*10* Florida State vs. *3* LSU
*7* Bowling Green vs. *3* Arizona
*7* Mississippi vs. *3* Oklahoma
hmm...


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

My bracket is completely busted, losing two of my Final Four teams. I once again vow to never fill out a bracket again as long as I live. :yay:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

WoW..im just finding out about this!!! (been busy lately)



> *Rutgers gets wild upset win over Duke*
> 
> GREENSBORO, N.C. (AP) - Rutgers' season was over, or so it seemed. Less than a second remained, and the ACC's player of the year was headed to the free-throw line to shoot mighty Duke back into the regional finals.
> 
> ...


WoWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!:yay:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'd say winner of UNC-Tennessee takes it down...I think UT wins, but I dislike UNC and Latta.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'd say winner of UNC-Tennessee takes it down...I think UT wins, but I dislike UNC and Latta.


yep, i would say the same....but I LOVE Ivory Latta..although I'm not a big fan of UNC...lol


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

So...who will win the Women's Final tonight? UTenn, or upstart Rutgers?

I have no dog in this fight, I just want to see a well played game (especially after that UNC/TN first half mess).

The purpose of tonight's game for me is to get the game over, and get on with the WNBA draft on Wednesday.

Also remember, single tickets to your favorite WNBA team's games go on sale Wednesday, too.

Cheers....:yay:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Go Rutgers!




OMG....I didn't know about the draft tomorrow, LOL........


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

...doesn't look too good for Rutgers, down 29-18 at the half.


----------



## HuskiesGeno (Mar 9, 2007)

Big deal. TN won. Is anyone really surprised at this?

BTW, height of players is very important in this game. At least three Vols starters were over 6'3" tall, and no other teams could compete with that height advantage.

It will always remain a mystery as to why one team like Rutgers could sink threes all night long against LSU, and two nights later go stone cold against TN. Of course, props need to be given to TN defense, as they MUST have had something to do with that. Also, Summit figured out that Rutgers' offense had predictable timing, at 10 seconds on the shot clock Rutgers would stop messing around and go for a shot.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

HuskiesGeno said:


> Big deal. TN won. Is anyone really surprised at this?
> 
> BTW, height of players is very important in this game. At least three Vols starters were over 6'3" tall, and no other teams could compete with that height advantage.
> 
> It will always remain a mystery as to why one team like Rutgers could sink threes all night long against LSU, and two nights later go stone cold against TN. Of course, props need to be given to TN defense, as they MUST have had something to do with that. Also, Summit figured out that Rutgers' offense had predictable timing, at 10 seconds on the shot clock Rutgers would stop messing around and go for a shot.


Hell no i ain't surprised...way too many easy buckets for TN..Rutgers just didn't bring their A game, i guess


----------

